# Anyone here flyfishing for carp or sucker?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I haven't ever done it, but I've chatted with fly tiers in Winnipeg before that flyfish for carp. We don't have carp in our waters, but there are suckers. Also, I know of one guy locally that loves to flyfish for mooneyes in the river. 

Anyone here done any flyfishing for carp, sucker or similar species?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I have been to some sites that talk about it.I always just use Open Face Spinning outfit with Dough Bait.

big rockpile


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> I have been to some sites that talk about it.I always just use Open Face Spinning outfit with Dough Bait.
> 
> big rockpile


yes, that would be the conventional way is with a spin or casting reel, but I was asking if anyone has tried flyfishing for them. 
I've caught sucker in the river while fishing for sturgeon with worms. 
never tried flyfishing for them. Might be a blast. But then it might not be. :shrug:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This looked interesting.

http://www.flyfishingconnection.com/articles/current/28/Carp+on+the+fly/

big rockpile


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> This looked interesting.
> 
> http://www.flyfishingconnection.com/articles/current/28/Carp+on+the+fly/
> 
> big rockpile


cool. thanks. 

so about a 7 wt. fly rod and a wooly bugger should be a good start to try. 
I remember those fly tyers showing some pretty small fly imitations they used and in patterns specifically they said were for carp. I guess it might depend on the feed in the specific water one is fishing for them at the time. Sorta like 'match the hatch'??


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I've recently tried fly fishing for trout that are released into a local lake during the winter. I've been going with a friend who is knowelegeable. No success with the trout so far, but I have caught a few smallmouth bass & a drum. That drum was fairly exiciting because I had 7# line & it weighed about 15lbs. I'd like to try a trout stream in the spring when they are biting on insect-like flies.


----------



## RipVanArkie (Jan 2, 2007)

bgak47 said:


> I've recently tried fly fishing for trout that are released into a local lake during the winter. I've been going with a friend who is knowelegeable. No success with the trout so far, but I have caught a few smallmouth bass & a drum. That drum was fairly exiciting because I had 7# line & it weighed about 15lbs. I'd like to try a trout stream in the spring when they are biting on insect-like flies.



You should come try the Little Red River here in AR, home of world record brown trout caught in the last decade. There are a lit of good places for flyfishing on the red.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

bgak47 said:


> I've recently tried fly fishing for trout that are released into a local lake during the winter. I've been going with a friend who is knowelegeable. No success with the trout so far, but I have caught a few smallmouth bass & a drum. That drum was fairly exiciting because I had 7# line & it weighed about 15lbs. I'd like to try a trout stream in the spring when they are biting on insect-like flies.


smallmouth on a flyrod are a blast to catch. crawfish or woolybugger type fly patterns work well on lakes around here, as well as some streamers that resemble baitfish they eat like smelt in the lakes that have that. 
That 15 # drum on a flyrod sounds pretty exciting! That would be bigger than most pike that would be caught on a fly around here. fun.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm a total beginer at fly fishing, but I really enjoy it so far. There aren't any trout streams in OK that I know of & I doubt that I'll be travelling to any, but I think the technique will work for bass & crappie. Light tackle & artificial insect-like dry baits should prove to be fun to try on our fish. That catch of that drum was fun, but I think it was probably a fluke. Anyone Know anything about this?


----------



## Terrabus (Jul 7, 2004)

I guess anything is possible, but why would you want to waste such an expensive rig on a carp? I mean, sure, it's fun to catch sometimes, but it's still a carp. It's slimey, too boney to eat and it doesn't fight nearly as good as most other fishes. You can't mount one very well and if you did, it would be kind of embarassing to tell your friends you actually fish for carp. It's a carp, throw it back or put it on the bank for the ***** to have. I used to smoke 'em but they kept sliding out of the paper and wouldn't stay lit too well.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Terrabus said:


> I guess anything is possible, but why would you want to waste such an expensive rig on a carp? I mean, sure, it's fun to catch sometimes, but it's still a carp. It's slimey, too boney to eat and it doesn't fight nearly as good as most other fishes. You can't mount one very well and if you did, it would be kind of embarassing to tell your friends you actually fish for carp. It's a carp, throw it back or put it on the bank for the ***** to have. I used to smoke 'em but they kept sliding out of the paper and wouldn't stay lit too well.



Carp one of the most overlooked,hardest fighting Sport Fish in America.











Should be considerd our National Fish :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Purists tick me off. Summertime in August I go to a local slow water pool, wade slowly downstream roll casting a black gnat. There would be a bluegill or punkinseed behind every piece of cover. They fight just as hard a trout and are a blast. Carp too would be a blast and I might just open a can of Green Giant Golden niblets if a fly doesn't work for carp. When I spin fished for carp, it seemed if I saw the carp, I could not get it to bite. Maybe it saw me first.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Terrabus said:


> I guess anything is possible, but why would you want to waste such an expensive rig on a carp?


The fly rod is used for other species of fishing as well as carp. :shrug: 
Why not carp? They hit a fly and fight good. Sounds kinda fun.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

And when you get tired of them not biting, you pull out your trusty longbow and arrow a few of them. 

When I was a kid we were catching catfish in a small river. We kept hearing splashes upstream and I found a mulberry tree loaded with ripe fruit. When the wind blew, a few would fall in and the carp would gobble them up. Took me about ten seconds to hook a mulberry and shake the tree, then drop mine in the middle. I hooked a big carp. Pa told me to get back to catfish, but my next mulberry caught a big channel cat. Then he was using mulberries too.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

bgak47 said:


> I've recently tried fly fishing for trout that are released into a local lake during the winter. I've been going with a friend who is knowelegeable. No success with the trout so far, but I have caught a few smallmouth bass & a drum. That drum was fairly exiciting because I had 7# line & it weighed about 15lbs. I'd like to try a trout stream in the spring when they are biting on insect-like flies.


Use a wet fly that is dull green about 1/4 -3/8 inch long, that resembles a piece of Purina trout chow. I use a no. 10-12 gold ribbed hares ear, green caddis nymph for trout until they become "naturalized" and become selective. When you clean a stocked trout, cut open its stomach and you will see many 1/4-3/8 pieces of sticks and other debris. That is all they know to eat after they are stocked.


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm sure I know anglers that have hooked carp before, they just don't like to admit it around here. Nice to see that someone has found a use for 'em.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

I caught a 12 lb carp once on a rapala silver minnow in a creek in northern In. Thought I was dragging a tire till it hit shore then fought like crazy. I don't know which of us was more shocked... I let him go cause I didn't know what to do with him.


----------

